# Jars and seperation units?



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi I was wondering what Jars/seperation units people use for their males, please post photo's so I can see what sort of size I am looking at.
What do people think of these?
http://www.plasticboxshop.co.uk/index.asp?function=CART&ECD=613&productid=
Thanks


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I've been using 18oz clear plastic SOLO cups to separate my fish. They require daily cleanings but are decent sized and very clear. If a fish gets sick I can just toss the cup and grab a new one. I get them for about $6 per 100.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Back when I separated my males-I used pint and quart canning jars-I always added a plant sprig and water lettuce-along with daily water changes....using pre-tanned water....

When growing out males I found that small containers with lots of water changes is what help to get the nice long fins....along with good nutrition...

Unless your fish room is heated you also need to think about how you are going to maintain the water temp too.

Your link didn't bring up the item-just the web-site....


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok, sounds good, what about the ones I'm looking at?Do they look good?

EDIT:apologies people, wrong link!!!
http://www.plasticboxshop.co.uk/35lt-box-with-clip-on-lid-and-handle-1989-p.asp

Old Fish Lady how would you suggest I heat the room/jars?

Also I would need 100% daily water changes for them yes?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I use the clear 1 quart square plastic container sold at Walmart for $1.35 each. They require daily cleaning but are roomy for single males until they get their forever home.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I use a ceramic element space heater to heat my room. I no longer use heaters in any tanks


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

MrVampire181 said:


> I use a ceramic element space heater to heat my room. I no longer use heaters in any tanks


Thanks will have a look around, do they run on batteries, solar or mains?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Those would work, however, I like something a bit deeper so that the fins don't drag too much since this can make them tatter-at least 5-7 inch tall containers is what I like to use....

To heat-you can use a large tub of water with a heater and set each cupped Betta in it......you also need to make sure they can't see each other all the time-its good for them to see each other for a short time a couple of times a day-but not all the time......I usually grow my males out in 76-78F water temps.

And yes, 100% daily water changes for cupped males growing out.

Also, good nutrition is really important-good quality varied diet in small frequent meals.
You want to get good body growth before the fins....


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Nutrition:I have 4 cultures on order (one contains tubifex and daphnia culture) a brine shrimp hatchery going strong, decaps, and betta fry first foods etc.
How would I go about keeping them in the same tub of water but not letting them see each other?
Would these be any better?
http://www.plasticboxshop.co.uk/18lt-square-multi-box-sq-multi-box-0-861-p.asp


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

OOO!! thanks for making this thread! It's the one thing I wasn't 100 percent on. **Stalking


----------



## Tamyu (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't have personal experience with this myself, but breeders in Japan use 2 liter soft drink bottles. Cut the top part off where it starts to become narrow toward the lid, use a lighter to melt it a tiny bit around the cut edge so it is not sharp... And you are set to go. 

You can put well over a liter in and the top is still too far away for jumping. They are also "free" and can be trashed if a fish is sick or dies.

They are shaped to be packed with the least space while being sturdy and holding the most liquid. The breeder I bought my pair from lines them up in a water filled styrofoam box with a heater in the middle to keep them all the same temp. 

I have been saving and prepping all of mine to get ready for breeding. :-D

--- Just looked and it seems like the 2 liter bottles in the US are much weaker and flimsier than the ones we have in Japan. :-(

ETA: Pic of juvenile betta growing out in a bottle...
http://art2.photozou.jp/bin/photo/9668541/org.v1335041825.bin?download=yes


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

tpocicat said:


> I use the clear 1 quart square plastic container sold at Walmart for $1.35 each. They require daily cleaning but are roomy for single males until they get their forever home.


I also get the walmart square plastic jars, but the one gallon size! About $2.98? Good for two cleanings a week! A real clear plastic and easy to see through. They are larger and require more room. I have converted my basement bathroom into a heated fish room so heating is not an issue. If I really make some kind of success at this I may make a real dedicated fish room.

I don't use seperators...

Jeff.


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

Sorry to distract from the original post, but I was thinking of buying one of these and filling it with water, and then putting clean tupperware containers in it for male housing when I breed this summer. I saw one in person and it looked like it could fit about 4-5 containers. What do you think?


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I picked up a few of these for hospital tanks last time I was out at Dollar Tree. They hold a gallon of water, easy, so make for great temp tanks.

http://www.dollartree.com/cleaning-...-Boxes-with-Lids/212c261c261p296342/index.pro

And a buck each with a lid.. can't really beat that! They also have 1 gallon tupperwere boxes for a buck, but those aren't on the site.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

I use your standard Ball quart canning jar that you can get most anywhere. Lots of cleaning. Hope to someday have a barrack setup to replace it though.

I currently heat my jars with some under tank heat pads from my reptile days. I'm using them in conjunction with a thermostat that is designed to work with them, and keeping a close watch with my infared temp gun and adjusting it as needed. Mostly i don't need to adjust it much other than when the temp went from 50 to 80 overnight.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry for taking so long to reply, thanks for all the answers, I have a few of these hanging round my house, I don't know if they would work because of the top of them being such a small hole but I thought I would check anyway:

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?hl=e...w=199&start=0&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:72


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

i saved my boys adoption jars so when i clean the tank thats where i put them


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

that tiny hole would be a no-go for me. The only way to get the betta back out would be dumping it, and then it might not come out with the water, and disaster.

Not to mention if you do need to clean it, there's no way to get anything in there to clean it.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes thats what I thought, but I thought I should check anyway, thanks


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

EvilVOG said:


> that tiny hole would be a no-go for me. The only way to get the betta back out would be dumping it, and then it might not come out with the water, and disaster.
> 
> Not to mention if you do need to clean it, there's no way to get anything in there to clean it.


Tiny hole? Huh? what?.....

What container is that?

Jeff.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

the link Becky posted to a demijohn - style jar


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

EvilVOG said:


> the link Becky posted to a demijohn - style jar


Ahhh! I see it now. Yes, I think it would be a pita to maintain. Nice for wine though!

I did see a Thailand video where they were using like whiskey flask type clear bottles. I think for fry?

Here it is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSF1SFtucKk I think they then transfer into larger square plastic jars.

Jeff.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

I use Beanie Boxes 4x4x5, you can get a case of 12 for $20 or less @ Ebay


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks guys
The problem I have with beanie boxes is that they aren't produced here in the UK and it would cost an arm and a leg to get them sent over here!Unless someone wants to be paticularly generous  lol joking!
Someone on AB is selling these but they're a little small I think?
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?aquariums005&1337352603

What do you think?


----------

